# Stopped watching the NHL!



## VILEPLUME (Nov 30, 2011)

What is with the NHL getting super soft?

These fuckers make millions but whine about taking a hit?

Ive watched the NHL since I was born and this is the first year I have really been turned off of it.

[youtube]cpZ8cZJ8DOQ[/youtube]


----------



## AndyK (Nov 30, 2011)

You are actually listening to this guy? The NHL is cracking down on boarding not hitting. The only suspensions given out are from DANGEROUS hits from behind. People get head injuries, ever wonder why crosby just started playing this season? He was out with a concussion. Hockey this year has been better than ever, watch the Sharks play they still hit, just not dangerously. If a player is looking down and gets dropped on the ice its not a penalty, if he is facing the boards and gets nailed its a penalty always has been, they just have decided to enforce it a little stricter this year. A buddy of mine lives 3 houses down from Joe Pavelski and talk to any player, they say they feel a lot safer with the new rules and like them. I have been playing hockey for about 10 years, and when I was about 14 they clocked how fast we were skating 30+ mph. How fast do you think they go in the NHL? probably somewhere around 40mph. So tell me sir how would you like to get slammed into a plexiglass wall face-first at 40 mph?


----------



## VILEPLUME (Nov 30, 2011)

AndyK said:


> You are actually listening to this guy? The NHL is cracking down on boarding not hitting. The only suspensions given out are from DANGEROUS hits from behind. People get head injuries, ever wonder why crosby just started playing this season? He was out with a concussion. Hockey this year has been better than ever, watch the Sharks play they still hit, just not dangerously. If a player is looking down and gets dropped on the ice its not a penalty, if he is facing the boards and gets nailed its a penalty always has been, they just have decided to enforce it a little stricter this year. A buddy of mine lives 3 houses down from Joe Pavelski and talk to any player, they say they feel a lot safer with the new rules and like them. I have been playing hockey for about 10 years, and when I was about 14 they clocked how fast we were skating 30+ mph. How fast do you think they go in the NHL? probably somewhere around 40mph. So tell me sir how would you like to get slammed into a plexiglass wall face-first at 40 mph?


So you are saying u are a softie?


----------



## eye exaggerate (Nov 30, 2011)

...football, as an example, has more equipment on a player - and no fights or stupid hits. You can skate so much faster than you can run. And the argument about money is a bit ridiculous (sorry). Careers are being ended. Not only that, concussions are linked to suicide. The game is exciting without the lions being let into the colosseum. I played a lot of years, at a high level of hockey. As the years went by, I saw many broken bones, some my own. Had a minor concussion as well. Saw careers ended, blah blah blah.

The brain is not to be fckd with in this way. For what? Entertainment?


----------



## VILEPLUME (Nov 30, 2011)

eye exaggerate said:


> ...football, as an example, has more equipment on a player - and no fights or stupid hits. You can skate so much faster than you can run. And the argument about money is a bit ridiculous (sorry). Careers are being ended. Not only that, concussions are linked to suicide. The game is exciting without the lions being let into the colosseum. I played a lot of years, at a high level of hockey. As the years went by, I saw many broken bones, some my own. Had a minor concussion as well. Saw careers ended, blah blah blah.
> 
> The brain is not to be fckd with in this way. For what? Entertainment?


I guess you could say the same about boxing or UFC. Imagine if you were only allowed body shots?


----------



## eye exaggerate (Nov 30, 2011)

VILEPLUME said:


> I guess you could say the same about boxing or UFC. Imagine if you were only allowed body shots?


...float like a butterfly, loose the ability to properly function in the autumn / winter of life. Not an exchange I would make. Just me though.

Hitting is fine, but a stick is a weapon outside of the arena. You know?


----------



## AndyK (Nov 30, 2011)

The difference between hockey and UFC is you join UFC to fight. Hockey is an actual sport, you shoot the puck and get a goal, some players choose to fight but you don't have to. It is sad the ignorance you are breeding. If you think boarding should be allowed in hockey you obviously don't watch hockey for the sport but just the violence. I think a trip to the local shrink would do you well, or maybe turn UFC on instead. Quit watching NHL for all we care, it doesn't need fans like you anyway.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Nov 30, 2011)

The NHL is the only sport outside of perhaps MLB that has remained fairly true to it's original form. If you had bitched about the No Fun League I'd have hopped right on-board.


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Nov 30, 2011)

I am a die hard hockey fan. Prior to getting MS I lived hockey. It has been apart of my family history for a long time. I think the NHL is makings a sensible decision to keep players safe by educating them and avoiding recklessness. Its not that they are "whimping out" at all. I would bet money on you not wanting to get hit into the boards by say Milan Lucic at 25 mph with double the padding. These are professional's, not kids on skates, and in the very essence of this game there is no need to make this a game that can end or forever change some one's way of living. 

Violence is very much a part of the game of Hockey. However, its a controlled violence. With hits like Lucic on Miller and hits like the one that took out crosby are easily avoidable and should never happen. Its reckless violence outside of a sportsman level that the NHL is cleaning up.


----------



## Beansly (Nov 30, 2011)

I can't speak to the hockey but I know the NFL is getting really stupid with their hit rules.


----------



## MarleyQc (Dec 1, 2011)

Just love the game man its all that counts. You gotta admit that the game is faster than before and things have to be reviewed.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 1, 2011)

Beansly said:


> I can't speak to the hockey but I know the NFL is getting really stupid with their hit rules.


your not joking..its fucking retarded anymore


----------



## Beansly (Dec 1, 2011)

MarleyQc said:


> Just love the game man its all that counts. You gotta admit that the game is faster than before and things have to be reviewed.


 No more kick off returns....5 minutes between touchdowns...you can't hit people anymore...
Football is about hitting. Take that away and the game gets boring fast.


----------



## MarleyQc (Dec 1, 2011)

Beansly said:


> No more kick off returns....5 minutes between touchdowns...you can't hit people anymore...
> Football is about hitting. Take that away and the game gets boring fast.


Was talking about hockey not football lol


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Dec 2, 2011)

Both hockey and football involve a great deal of violence. However its not reckless unsportsman like violence. There is acceptable hit and non acceptable hit. Its about keeping the 1/1 players safe. Like in hockey for example there is a very very limited number of pro goal tenders in the NHL They are in that net for a reason. They earned it and are worthy of being in that position. The odds the average joe blow ends up a pro goaltender( or in the NFL for that matter) are far greater than your odds of the Mega Millions. Keep the players safe you keep the game around. If it was open season hitting there would eventual not be enough healthy players to play the game ( that will actually entertain people and bring in revenue ) (remember sports is a lot about $$$$) Hits that end players career, paralyze, or even concuss are often time more avoidable than not and not what message we want to send the next generation of players. Its not acceptable behavior and thats really the bottom line. Both games are still very violent games in and of themselves. Control the level and the intensity and the players stay safe. Just cause they make millions doesnt mean they are willing or wanting to lose life and limb for dollar dollar bill yall.

For the record, no sport is about hitting. Sports is a very much deeper subject than hitting. Its about things far greater than hitting. Its a game that teaches many many people and has taughted so many people. More than I am sure we can imagine. Its a game of comradery,teamwork, sportsmanship, respect, passion, professionalism, and on a that pro level its a game by the elites for the masses. Its a display of talent held by the few the Proud. Its a game of Honor, History, Heritage, and Tradition. 

However, As always  Don't believe me. Think for yourself.


----------

